# FreeBSD reboots because of wifi



## Yurich (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have got fairly weird behaviour of FreeBSD9-STABLE-amd64 with wireless card driver, namely BCM4313, created from WIN XP one. From time to time, when this card tries to connect to an access point FreeBSD reboots. Has anyone come across such a problem?

Yury


----------



## sistematico (Jun 16, 2012)

Any log?


----------



## jrm@ (Jun 16, 2012)

Unfortunately it's not so weird.  I have an older laptop with an Intel wireless card that uses the iwi driver.  Sometimes the firmware will crash and the connection dies.  If I try doing
`# /etc/rc.d/netif restart wlan0` there will be a kernel panic and the system will reboot.  Perhaps something similar in your case?


----------



## Yurich (Jun 17, 2012)

sistematico said:
			
		

> Any log?



*W*hat logs can be useful to see?



			
				jrm said:
			
		

> Unfortunately it's not so weird.  I have an older laptop with an Intel wireless card that uses the iwi driver.  Sometimes the firmware will crash and the connection dies.  If I try doing `# /etc/rc.d/netif restart wlan0` there will be a kernel panic and the system will reboot.  Perhaps something similar in your case?



I would say that your case is slightly different. You have been utilising the integrated FreeBSD driver, but I have to use the NDIS-created one. I see no error or anything special.

when FreeBSD is starting and wlan0 initiates, after a number of "............." the operating system just reboots.


----------

